# greetings from EXFP



## dunomapuka (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello all -

Got interested in this MBTI stuff recently. Very recently, like in the last week or two. I feel like that it's helping me to sort my world out - my temperament, and all the people I know, and what my specific problems with certain people are.

It seems I'm either an ESFP or ENFP - one test said the former; this site's test said the latter, but the bar was only slightly on the "intuitive" side, one or two rungs from the center. I don't have a very nuanced understanding of the difference between the two, but I think talking to people here will help me to get it better.

(hopefully you are all already scanning this post for things that would indicate one type or the other.)

One surprise is that the tests always say I'm an extrovert. I was so introverted as a kid - spending hours alone creating imaginative worlds which I generally told people very little about. I'm different now (at age 22), and I think the shift happened relatively recently. It's not that I made any conscious effort towards being more outgoing and focused on the external world - it just happened of its own accord.

Part of the problem is that my parents are introverts - my dad's a classic INTJ - I realize now that they were tacitly encouraging me to be the same way as them. They _still_ think I'm the same way as them - when in fact me and my dad are (well, almost) polar opposites.

Anyway I'm putting down "ENFP" for now because that's what the 41Q test said. I await further enlightenment on the matter.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess ExFP is accurate considering where you are in the scale. I would guess ENFP is more accurate since out of both types, ENFP's are more likely to be extroverted introverts. When I was your age I was on the line between performer and inspirer but I found that my N grew like fine wine .


----------



## lyk0s (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd guess ENFP. You sound like me. When I was younger I'd spend lots of time playing/imagining, coming up with new games and such, getting lost in fiction. Now at 21 i've found an outlet for my creativity in my college's improvisational troupe. (it's actually something i've done since high school).

Also, when i first discovered the whole MBTI thing it just blew my mind and I kept coming back to it with new questions and things. I don't think ESFPs would have that same sort of initial reaction to learn about everything in the system at once. (could be wrong..)

I have an INTJ dad too! he wanted me to go into NASA. like, seriously. that was his secret plan. :dry:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*hits head on desk* This could explain anyone.

It would be easier if you explained who you are as person more.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Try answering the questions in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/32180-interest-finding-my-mbti-type.html and post it here...


----------

